# Hand nailing vs. guns, What is better quality?



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

I know this isn't roofing related, but in Tampa at Busch Gardens my younger brother worked on the wooden roller coaster when they were building it as a carpenter and it had to be hand nailed, he said there was not 1 nail gun on the jobsite.

He said it was because of over penetration and sloppy work habits.

Many docks and boardwalks in Florida are spec'd "Hand Nailed only", although some of them will allow you to use a palm nailer in certain cases.


----------



## MrRoofer (Sep 21, 2008)

I personally feel air nails are better for one reason; the barbs.

Of course if it isn't nailed correctly it's going to fail regardless of which method you used to nail.

I have seen numerous blow-offs over the years where old three tabs have let loose with properly nailed hand nails into plywood. 

I have met at least one dude who could hand nail as fast as I could air nail. I could hand nail pretty quickly too but over the long haul I think running a gun is easier on the arm.

Bottom line : Nail properly or don't do it at all!


----------



## theroofinggod (Jun 28, 2007)

MrRoofer said:


> I personally feel air nails are better for one reason; the barbs.
> 
> Of course if it isn't nailed correctly it's going to fail regardless of which method you used to nail.
> 
> ...


Well put,try and remove one of each type nail,and that should answer your question,the gun nails are much harder to pull out-I started when there were no guns,and was handnailing avg 20-25 sq. per day,When the guns came out (bostitch),I easily moved to 30-35 sq, a day on the right jobs---set the pressure properly,and put the nails in the right places,and it`s no contest-guns win


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

I was just thinking about this the other day while shingling a small garage...5 square. It was cold (28-34 degrees) and I used a gun, but used my 16 oz estwing to set a "bunch" of nails because I kept the pressure low to avoid blowing through.

In my opinion a nailer with the proper pressure, proper depth setting *and* a competent roofer, is key. I had a guy ask for a job a couple of years ago telling me he could lay 4 square an hour...my response was I'm not interested in going that fast. The customer is paying for an excellent roof and that he what he or she is getting, not a fast roof. If a guy is interested in going that fast he's not worried about proper nail placement....he's either high or low.


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

Hand nailing is best in my book.
Guns only for new plywood. Only use a high wind or mansard nail pattern for all work.
Hand nail for re-roofs and everything else. Biggest problem I see with the guns is nailing outside target area. Much easier to pull a gun nail out of old plywood than a hand nail. I still use the old galvanized roofing nail that are rough on the nail shank. They have great holding power.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> I nail using my feet like Chuck Norris. One roundhouse kick and every thing is nailed forever!:thumbsup:


I hope you're using Steel Toe Boots! :laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

PA woodbutcher said:


> I was just thinking about this the other day while shingling a small garage...5 square. It was cold (28-34 degrees) and I used a gun, but used my 16 oz estwing to set a "bunch" of nails because I kept the pressure low to avoid blowing through.
> 
> In my opinion a nailer with the proper pressure, proper depth setting *and* a competent roofer, is key. I had a guy ask for a job a couple of years ago telling me he could lay 4 square an hour...my response was I'm not interested in going that fast. The customer is paying for an excellent roof and that he what he or she is getting, not a fast roof. If a guy is interested in going that fast he's not worried about proper nail placement....he's either high or low.



Well said. 

What does a gun do differently than a hatchet/hammer?

They both bang in nails period (only one does it 3 times as quickly and is safer to use). 

Let's break down the benefits of the gun vs hatchet/hammer: 

*Hatchet/Hammer*
Better "feel" on substrate
Forces proper nail placement (although again, that is relevant to the holder)
Overwhelmingly preferred by manufacturers

But, contributes to "Carpenter's Elbow" (or damage to tendons), keeps both hands fully occupied at all times, far more stress on hands, less production. 

*Gun*
Leaves one hand free for balancing self
Easier to load nails
Less stress on hands
Far less stress on elbow tendons (avoiding "Carpenter's Elbow")
Far higher production rate
Never banged my finger with a gun

But, requires more time for proper nail setting (easily offset by higher production numbers), danger of nailing "self" with gun (but hey, I've hit myself in my head with my hatchet, so go figure). 

*Objectively speaking: *
I love the the serenity of hand nailing. 

*Professionally speaking: *
I love the safety and production capabilities of a gun

*Finally...*
Much respect to you guys who still nail by hand by choice.
:hammer:
:notworthy


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

theroofinggod said:


> Well put,try and remove one of each type nail,and that should answer your question,the gun nails are much harder to pull out-I started when there were no guns,and was handnailing avg 20-25 sq. per day,When the guns came out (bostitch),I easily moved to 30-35 sq, a day on the right jobs---set the pressure properly,and put the nails in the right places,and it`s no contest-guns win


TRG! 

Check you PM's!


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

In case I have'nt already answered the OP..."hand nailing" is superior to gunning. 

It is what it is.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

The one time I tried a gun, the 9mm went all the way to the first floor and 8 of them went inot the dining room table. I went back to hand nailing. Not to mention a box of 50 was $10.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

tinner666 said:


> The one time I tried a gun, the 9mm went all the way to the first floor and 8 of them went inot the dining room table. I went back to hand nailing. Not to mention a box of 50 was $10.


Then I guess you wouldn't be interested in that new joint Israeli/Bostitch gun coming out: The Bostitch RN47 Uzi?

:laughing:


----------



## bkb0000 (Feb 1, 2009)

of course hand-nailing is "better" if the roofer is good. i started handnailing- i was getting $20/hr under the table. when i quit that guy and went to work piece for a large roofing company i told them i handnailed, full of pride, and they laughed at me and said "have fun!"

i made $0.30 my first week

now that i'm big daddy contractor i pay some guys hourly and some guys piece- but everyone airnails. i airnail right along side 'em- and if i'm doing less than 4sq/hr, i take another shot of methamphetamine (Rockstar and Copenhagen).

Why would you make $500 in a day if you could make $1,000? I've only had two call-backs in my career, and one was an addition on a 3/12 tieing into two crumbly layers and the other was a rushed "favor for a buddy" torch-down job- both entirely my fault, my crew wasn't even on those.

we do 5 airnails per laminate, and 6 airnails per 3-tab. i'm sure it helps that it's not real windy or horrible cold here, but its workin for me!

YMMV


----------

